# Favorite music!



## TheColtonFactor (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm just curious to hear what kind of music, bands, and genres you guys like best!
me, I LOVE progressive metal. Dream Theater, Between the Buried and Me, Periphery, Meshuggah, etc...


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 4, 2013)

trancetrancetrancetrance

I doubt you'll have heard of any of my favorite bands, stuff like Oakenfold, Orkidea, Headstrong (Don Jackson not that faggy rock group), Rex Mundi, The Blizzard & Omnia, Andy Moor, BT, Tritonal, Estiva, Jorn Van Deynhoven, Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren, Mat Zo, Play & Win... recognizing any of these?


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 4, 2013)

Melodic death metal and glam metal are my two favourite genres, though my musical taste covers almost everything.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 4, 2013)

Alternative.  The Killers, U2, Weezer, and The Red Hot Chili Peppers.  It seems like a lot of furries are in to death metal, but I can't stand it.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Jan 4, 2013)

Obscure. With some folk metal.
Corvus Corax, Å»ywioÅ‚ak, Omnia, Xandria, etc.

I also love stuff like Big Bad Voodoo Daddy, Squirrel Nut Zippers, Cab Calloway..
And whatever Ponyphonic could be listed under.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 4, 2013)

It'd be easier to ask me what I DON'T enjoy listening to. XD


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

> It'd be easier to ask me what I DON'T enjoy listening to. XD


srsly. My favorite genres are Hip hop (Jean Grae, Beastie Boys, Public Enemy, Wu Tang, MF Doom) , experimental (Animal Collective, Gang Gang Dance, Bjork, Black Dice, Excepter), and chillout (Grouper, Tim Hecker, Oneohtrix Point Never).


----------



## Conker (Jan 4, 2013)

I likes me some metal music. My favorite band of all time is Godsmack and has been since their first album came out many moons ago. I really don't like rap, but since I've a fondness for Taylor Swift, I can't rule out country music, though I hate most of it.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 5, 2013)

For me, I love Christian Rock(Flyleaf, Fireflight, Icon for Hire, Skillet), some Symphonic Metal Rock(Within Temptation), and some alternative(Three Days Grace).


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

There are currently three threads asking what everyone's taste in music is.

Stop.


----------



## Conker (Jan 5, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> For me, I love Christian Rock(Flyleaf, Fireflight, Icon for Hire, Skillet), some Symphonic Metal Rock(Within Temptation), and some alternative(Three Days Grace).


Skillet's cool in that they hide most of the Christian themes well enough in their songs so even a godless heathen like myself can enjoy them.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 5, 2013)

Conker said:


> Skillet's cool in that they hide most of the Christian themes well enough in their songs so even a godless heathen like myself can enjoy them.



I do like how their songs are mostly about life instead of God.

I really don't care if their Christian, but I find it funny how people who have never heard of Christian Rock automatically assume that it's all about God. But it's not. And I proved that wrong to my friend who doesn't believe in a God. The way I proved him wrong: It turned out one of his favorite bands was a Christian Rock band and he didn't realize it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> and some alternative(Three Days Grace).



TDG is pop rock though.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> TDG is pop rock though.



Really? I didn't know. I just listen to a lot of their songs on Pandora.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Really? I didn't know. I just listen to a lot of their songs on Pandora.



Well alternative isn't really a genre to begin with. It's usually just a tool used by people that can't name more than five genres.


----------



## Conker (Jan 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> TDG is pop rock though.


The data on the CD says "alternative."


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 5, 2013)

Game music: Manabu Namiki, Kenji Yamamoto, Robin Beanland, Tim Follin (in order of how hard they make my dick). Brilliant minds.
Of course...Daft Punk lords over all of them. End of Line, Revolution 909, Castor, Derezzed, Club Soda. Doesn't get much better than that.

I'm not a fan of lyrics though. I don't like singing/or vocals unless it has some rich meaning or is just really REALLY good and soft to me. 70 maybe 80% of lyrical songs I hear I don't end up enjoying. Just gets in the way to me and usually annoys me, but there are some that I love.



Dreaming said:


> trancetrancetrancetrance
> 
> I doubt you'll have heard of any of my favorite bands, stuff like Oakenfold, Orkidea, Headstrong (Don Jackson not that faggy rock group), Rex Mundi, The Blizzard & Omnia, Andy Moor, BT, Tritonal, Estiva, Jorn Van Deynhoven, Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren, Mat Zo, Play & Win... recognizing any of these?



I've heard of Mat Zo. Arty and Mat Zo, right? I loved a few songs by the name.


----------



## kandren (Jan 5, 2013)

my overall favorite band is disturbed but i also like a lot of electronic music too.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

Conker said:


> The data on the CD says "alternative."



Brostep artists call their music dubstep. What's your point?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Brostep artists call their music dubstep. What's your point?



Either way, I still like the music.


----------



## Kai-Hasukami (Jan 6, 2013)

im into a bunch of different types of music, but my favorite genre would have to be Post-Rock. i love just chilling out listening to it, it really sets an atmosphere. it can also be quite emotional

heres one of my favorite songs by my favorite bands 

[video=youtube;JzIK5FaC38w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzIK5FaC38w[/video]


----------



## CanineCanvas (Apr 22, 2013)

My favorite genre of music is Acoustic and my favorite band is Mumford & Sons. c:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 23, 2013)

I like progressive rock, and anything from the 1980's. I go to the club pretty much every Thursday that plays really awesome 1980's music. If I COULD like soul music, I most definitely would (but that's why I have a fursona that will enable me to do so).

I will sometimes listen to video game soundtracks as well.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 23, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2013)

CanineCanvas said:


> My favorite genre of music is Acoustic



You... I like you.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Brostep artists call their music dubstep. What's your point?


Because it _is_ dubstep, technically. Brostep is just a term used to refer to that particular style of dubstep.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm extremely eclectic; into just about any music, as long as it's:  Atmospheric, catchy, emotional, dark, evil, angry, aggressive, fast,  heavy, unique and/or weird. If any music has any of those attributes, I  most likely will take liking to it, regardless of if it's some super  girly pop song or something. Though, I have a very strong preference  towards black metal and its many ridiculous sub-genres. I like a lot of  death metal and doom as well, but not as much as black.

Favorite genres:
* Metal (death, black, doom, gothic, industrial, post-, sludge, drone, avant-garde, experimental, technical/progressive, folk).

* Other (post-rock, shoegaze, (dark) ambient, anything "-core", electronic, ebm, trance, hardstyle, house, dubstep).

I also made this collage of all the artists I like: 



Spoiler: Collage


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Because it _is_ dubstep, technically. Brostep is just a term used to refer to that particular style of dubstep.



If anything it's more closely related to electro house.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been totally addicted to Tyrant of Death lately. It's just a mower that won't give a fuck about obstacles.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIKyIEmCxTU


----------

